# I act uninterested when I'm interested



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

and I act uninterested when I am uninterested. ~_~

I always give this poor girl I have a crush on cold looks like I'm pissed off. Ugh, help me!


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

I do this too...but I don't even make eye contact! ugh.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

That sucks. I've done that before.

Hey Sean, did you get my PM from last night? If you do, can you reply back? Haha, thanks.


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

All I'm able to do with any girl I'm ever interested in is engage in useless small talk. I just can't get up the courage to express my true self or feelings socially. When placed in a situation that requires making a connection, I just get even more nervous, and then my defense mechanisms kick in....and I act completely disinterested. I know that I won't have to open up or reveal anything about myself at all if I look totally disinterested.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: I act uninterested when I'm interested*



zarathustra55 said:


> All I'm able to do with any girl I'm ever interested in is engage in useless small talk. I just can't get up the courage to express my true self or feelings socially. When placed in a situation that requires making a connection, I just get even more nervous, and then my defense mechanisms kick in....and I act completely disinterested. I know that I won't have to open up or reveal anything about myself at all if I look totally disinterested.


The thing I hate is I'm like unable to engage in small talk. I'm too serious all the time.

Last year I admit to my (ex)crush on the last day of school that I was really into her, but I got shot down. And I still go to school with her and share all the same classes. It's weird sometimes, but I've gotten over it. =X


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

Are you really close to this girl ? Perhaps you could explain your difficulty to her. 
If you do become gf & bf, she will have to know anout your SA someday, perhaps this is the time.


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

Lol, I do the same thing, but the problem is that my 'angry look' often isn't too far off the mark on what I'm really feeling. The fact that I can hardly make small talk makes me progressively angrier as the 'conversation' goes on.. but I do my best to hide it. :mum :lol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Well they say acting uninterested when you are piques the female's curiosity about you, so you may be in business.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: re: I act uninterested when I'm interested*



no_name said:


> :lol -what's been said about dirty looks. I've been told I give dirty looks when I don't even mean to! I don't know how I act around people I like. I think I must give them death looks or something. It does worry me. Because I don't even know I'm doing it. I wonder what happens when I do, purposely, give a person a nasty look. I must look terrifying. No wonder I'm not a people magnet.


I do this too, I get a lot of people telling me that I'm giving them angry looks, and I had no idea. And then, when I'm around a guy that I like I always get freaked out and act very aloof and sometimes rude, and I can honestly says guys are not into that. What's wrong with guys? :stu


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: I act uninterested when I'm interested*



srschirm said:


> Well they say acting uninterested when you are piques the female's curiosity about you, so you may be in business.


I wish! lol

But I think she likes my friend... :afr

Today we were like hanging around and stuff and she was like playfully touching him. Ayeeee!! x_x lol

I heard that's like an attraction thing. Whatever.

I'm seriously on the verge of giving up on chasing women. They can come to me, I'm fed up with having every girl I like not feel the same. WTF is up with that?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I do this too..
I don't even dare to look at someone I like sometimes because I get so nervous about how I'm going to react. So,when I do look at them I probably don't seem very interested.
People in generally think I'm mad when I'm feeling just normal so why should it be any different with guys I like?


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

I do this too. I look away nervously when I make eye contract with a girl im attracted to. I can keep eye contact when im talking to them but not when im passing by for some reason. I cant keep conversation going either, but i'm like that to everyone.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

I do it and I dont...its really weird. Sometimes I have hardly any problem talking to a girl i'm attractive to. The next day, say another attractive girl, I get quite nervous and rather just hide. Its like this with everything though for me. Some days i'm straighout confident with little anxiety, otherdays its...ehh [crawl in shell - slam shut /leavemealone\shellshakes].

I think for me its mainly the moodset for the day, but, also how the girl is. Some girls just make me nervous, other girls dont. Almost always was like that, even in high school.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

God I hate how mean I am to girls (not like ******* status, but I ignore them and it's very hard for me to be warm.) Ugh. Why do I push people away?


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I don't know how _not_ to do this...


----------



## el33 (Sep 18, 2006)

I feel the very idea of me liking a girl to be offensive to her. Now obviously that's not necessarily true (or who knows, maybe it is), but that way of thinking has been ingrained into my mind.

That, and I'm just nervous around girls so I just find it more comfortable to avoid them. Perhaps if I met a girl with whom I shared some common interests it would be different - even in a completely platonic sense, but I've yet to meet someone like that.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry, I had to reply to this thread. Sean88, what you described you do sometimes is EXACTLY what I find myself doing. I later walk away thinking, "oh man....she probably thinks I don't even remotely like her." Theres been a couple of women at my job I've done this to and I hate how I can't get it straightened.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

This is basically me in high school. I used it as a defense mechanism. I didn't want to get hurt if I showed interest so I just acted like I didn't like him so he wouldn't think i was interested. 

I am trying to get past that behavior.


----------

